# [APP]Sports Announcer Soundboard



## fightinillini94 (Jul 18, 2011)

Mod Type:: Application

Difficulty:: Very Easy

Mod Status:: Stable

Apply In:: Other (See Description)

Requires Root:: No

Source:: 
Sports Announcer Soundboard features sound bytes from some of the best sports announcers ever! Sports Announcer Soundboard currently includes sounds from:
-Harry Caray
-Jack Buck
-Vin Scully
More announcers coming very soon!

Sports Announcer Soundboard on Google Play Store


----------

